# Sheep Creek To Strawberry



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Folks are not going to be happy about this. But the USFS has closed the road from the Unicorn Ridge dispersed camping site (this is located at the turnoff area to Indian Creek Road from Sheep Creek Road) to road 131 near the Renegade campground area at Strawberry Reservoir. Until November 30 for paving.

Here is a link to the map of the construction:

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FS...lAjXX59YurblZegrDjNwPWJk1YnurN1tSYxDPnVxP2koc

I got the information off of the Utah DOW Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/UtahDWR/?_...ZPKnfNufThONwvinOL0UXmv-tQl5w&fref=nf&__xts__


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Too bad! That's a lot of good hunting area that will be difficult to access.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was thinking about it and if you hunt that area you will just need to come in from different directions. 

The big problem is that you won't be able to access the ares that you used to camp along that section of road.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's awesome! Now the tour busses loaded with out of the country tourist can enjoy the beauty of the great PUBLIC LANDS that we offer in Utah! 


Years ago I found a 9.9 Evinrude motor that had fallen off a boat traveling the wash boarded road heading to Strawberry. I was lucky and found the owner a 1/4 mile past the split to white river and Indian creek. 


As I was coming down the hill he was pulled over and waiving his arms franticly to get me to stop. I rolled the window down and asked him if had lost something. He had a big cuddy cabin boat and the one he lost was his kicker motor.


That would have been a bad fishing trip!


----------

